# Pentium E6600 and HD6850 running hot



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

The CPU is OC'd by 0.214ghz and when I stress tested for 12hrs the max it reached was 70c. (I used Prime95) It was stable, so I just.. left it there? So it's never gone past 70c until today. It reached 78c while playing Dead Rising 2:OTR. I think that this is weird because my GPU reached same temp readings. (65-79c) The GPU is a HD6850 by Sapphire, and that's overclocked too. (core 850 mem 1200) Auto fan control is on. When I was playing the game, I died in the game and left the computer for a good 10min because I got bored of playing the game  When I got back I checked the temps because the GPU's fan had ramped up pretty good. The reason I am making this post is it's odd for a CPU and GPU reaching same temperatures.


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

The CPU is doing it in every game now


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First, remove the OC and get the system stable. If all is well, increase the OC in very small increments and test.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

The system is stable, just running quite hot.
Mobo: MSI-G41M-P28
CPU: Intel Pentium E6600
RAM: Kingston ValueRAM 4gb 1333mhz
GPU: Sapphire AMD Radeon HD6850
PSU: Xilence XP550 550w


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

Also when I came home from school, I discovered a nasty surprise. All of the non-windows programs (Chrome, Skype, Eset) had crashed. Also, the mouse was very laggy. I had to do a hard reset.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your PSU (made by ToPower) is poor quality, underpowered for the 6850, and is certainly not suitable for OC'ing. You need to be at 650W minimum with a good quality PSU.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, I bought that PSU when I didn't know that much about PSU's. :L


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Alvarion said:


> The system is stable, just running quite hot.
> 
> When I came home from school, I discovered a nasty surprise. All of the non-windows programs (Chrome, Skype, Eset) had crashed. Also, the mouse was very laggy. I had to do a hard reset.


doesn't sound stable to me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah I'm getting a SeaSonic 750w modular psu


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

Also, will an Arctic Freezer 13 Pro fit into a CM Storm Enforcer case?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Storm is pretty roomy. I don't expect you'ld have any trouble. The Freezer should clear the side panel by 4-5 cm or more.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

read my guide http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-a-core-2-duo-or-quad-637592.html


----------

